# Clouds



## dpc (Sep 5, 2014)

Any advice on how to get the most detail out of clouds?


----------



## rpt (Sep 5, 2014)

I guess it depends on the type of cloud. What did you have in mind? How high up? How tall? Rain bearing? Night time? Day time? Etc...

Wouldn't AV f/8 work? May be you need to bracket and recover...


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Sep 5, 2014)

If you type in "photographing clouds" using The Googles, you will get a bunch of good articles.


----------



## dpc (Sep 5, 2014)

Thanks for the advice. Appreciate you taking the time to respond.


----------



## Hector1970 (Sep 10, 2014)

If you mean getting more out of clouds in software I find Google (Nik) Viveza 2 to be very useful in this regard. 
Silver Efex Pro if its black and white. The structure slider is the one you'd want


----------



## SoullessPolack (Sep 11, 2014)

You really need to be more specific with your questions, as the answer can go so many ways, and you may not get what you are truly looking for. 

I'll give you an answer for two different things.

If you're referring to detail straight out of the camera, then you'll want to shoot so that clouds are as bright as they can be without being blown out. This will retain the most amount of data which can then be used for adjustments.

If you're referring to extracting detail in software, then anything that increases microcontrast will help you get more detail. For example, in Adobe Camera Raw, increasing the value on the clarity slider will give you more definition in the clouds.


----------



## Policar (Sep 11, 2014)

dpc said:


> Any advice on how to get the most detail out of clouds?



Expose to the right, focus at infinity, stop down to your sharpest aperture and try to focus on an area that has relatively low contrast. HDR makes everyone feel free to go nuts, but any decent landscape photographer knows that the best light isn't sunset, it's just after... "Flat" lighting can be your friend. Exposing for the foreground and clouds is tough so just go with clouds if you want clouds, or if you're lucky enough that they meter in the same range (or the sky is dimmer!) go nuts with foreground. For this of course I use my spot meter (sekonic because I can't afford pentax).

If the cloud cover is evenly lit, awesome. If not, you can use a long lens and isolate one part so the scene DR isn't too crazy, then crank up the contrast in post.


----------



## rpt (Sep 14, 2014)

Policar said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Any advice on how to get the most detail out of clouds?
> ...


If the shadows are darker than you want, you should try Magic Lantern. The Dual ISO should help. ML is very stable. I have it permanently on my 5D3.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Sep 15, 2014)

dpc said:


> Thanks for the advice. Appreciate you taking the time to respond.



Most welcome. You will generally get more accurate answers if you do your own research and read articles written by experienced photography educators on your topic, than by asking a question on a canon fan site.


----------



## rpt (Sep 16, 2014)

AcutancePhotography said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the advice. Appreciate you taking the time to respond.
> ...


 ;D
LOL!

Actually there are a number of photographers on this forum who share pictures and technique. Take a peek at the landscape or birding threads and you will be able to identify folks you can seek advise from. We are not just a bunch of groupies


----------

